# Ford F800 w 8.3 cummins & 5+2 manual tranny - Performance on Hwy?



## dcg4403 (May 9, 2014)

Hoping I can get some feedback from peps that have driven a similar setup.

I'm looking at purchasing a mid-90s Ford F800 with a 8.3 cummins and 5+2 manual transmission. I'm not exactly sure what the HP rating is on the 8.3 but the truck is rated at 33K GVWR. To be honest, I know very little about medium duty commercial trucks. I need to purchase one for transporting hardwood logs to/from Texas. Usually 500-750 mile trips one-way, all highway miles. And yes, I do realize this truck requires a Class B. 

My concern is the ability of this truck to drive "comfortably" at highway speeds. Realistically we can haul our loads at 60-65 mpg. When loaded down with logs, I do expect to be near GVWR of 30K. I do plan on adding a 5-6 ton trailer to increase my log transport capacity.

I do realize there are probably better options but the pricing fits my budget well. Need help to set expectations on performance of the 8.3 with 5+2 tranny.

Thanks!


----------



## Mowingman (May 9, 2014)

You really need to know what the gearing is in the rearend. I do not know the HP rating, but with certain rearend/trans gear setups from the factory, you could be limited to 55 or 60MPH, tops. With other gearing/trans setups, it might do 75 or 80 down the road. Engine HP is not really that important. you need to focus on what gear ratios it has in the rearend and trans.
for instance: I had a 2001 dodge 3500 with just a 5.9 Cummins and a 6 speed. I hauled a 25' gooseneck loaded with 5 cords of split oak, grossing around 30,000. I could do 65-70 on the flats, and hold 50 uphill by dropping to 5th.


----------



## Guido Salvage (May 9, 2014)

How many loads? Might be cheaper to hire a tractor trailer a couple of times rather than having the purchase cost, insurance cost, maintenance cost, fuel, etc. But what do I know, I own 12 trucks...


----------



## dcg4403 (May 10, 2014)

I'm usually picking up from land owners and residential owners so I need to load the logs myself and sometimes even fell them. So not as simple as paying someone to pick-up.


----------



## pro94lt (May 11, 2014)

As said you really need to know the rear end ratio and also tire size... I've got 3 medium duty trucks with 3 different rear end ratios ones wound out to 3k at 55 one at 60 and one will run 65...


----------



## MOE (May 15, 2014)

Need to know the ratio. 8.3 is a good power for a 33000 lb truck. I had one at 210 hp that handled it well. If you have the mechanical P pump, you can slide the fuel stop plate ahead. We moved mine and it really came alive without blowing a lot of smoke.


----------



## Goose IBEW (Jul 23, 2014)

Most dumps that I have seen with a split rear and 5 speed trans top out around 60-65mph. In all sincerity, I think it would be a horrible truck for over the road transport. You would be running on the governor for hours on end. I would look for a retired day cab single screw road tractor that has a Road Ranger or Eaton/Fuller transmission and have a dump put on that chassis or possibly a tandem dump that has the gear ratio's needed for comfortable highway driving.

I own an International dump with the 5 speed and split rear, 33,000gvw. The DT 466 is comparable to an 8.3. I would NOT want to do over the road jobs with it, I would be stuck in the right lane watching the world go past me, lol.

The 5+2 may be different but I related it to a 5 speed, split rear set up.....


----------

